# Too true, too true....



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I always read the comics in the morning. Sometimes there is a lot of truth in a joke.

http://www.gocomics.com/andycapp/2013/06/06

Ralph


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Ain't THAT the gosh-darned truth!!!!


----------

